# Pec Tear



## Hero Swole (Jun 13, 2014)

One of the bodybuilding guys from my gym dropped the bench today he said he felt a a warm vibration on his pec while benching. Hes not in pain and he says that it just gets tense when he moves the arm around. No bruising just a lump that is tender to touch. Considering that he didnt hear or feel the "velcro" "jeansl" rip sound and  makes me think that its a minor tear without bruising(probably just let it heal by itself like most tears). But thats just a shot in the dark an Mri would be the best to determine this but hes kinda of avoiding it. Another way would be to check if its a tear would be to once the lump goes down look for deformity in chest and also sign of fever and pain obviously. What do you guys think? Have you guys got any experience on this?


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 14, 2014)

I told him to ice it for now to try and get rid of lump and too wait a little before stretching it and shit.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2014)

My bud tore his per

It was sever..

I did it Repping 315 for like 25

He was out of the gym for 2 months...per, shoulder and bicep was black n blue fore weeks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2014)

I have torn things with no bruising or deformity. Probably a sprain. He should rest it for a couple weeks and then start back doing just the bar one week, then add 10's next week and so on. Just keep progressing up. But do a lot of reps. Really get the blood moving in and out. Make sure he does mobility work for his shoulder too. Things like stick stretches.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 14, 2014)

Can he still train legs and back while he heals up?.


PillarofBalance said:


> I have torn things with no bruising or deformity. Probably a sprain. He should rest it for a couple weeks and then start back doing just the bar one week, then add 10's next week and so on. Just keep progressing up. But do a lot of reps. Really get the blood moving in and out. Make sure he does mobility work for his shoulder too. Things like stick stretches.


----------



## snake (Jun 14, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Can he still train legs and back while he heals up?.



Yes, but no squating; it will require a pec stretch to get under the bar. If it's a complete tear, he will not want to do anything!

I'm coming off a complete pectoral tendon tear that was surgically repaired in October. I didn't touch a weight until January. Trust me if it was a complete tendon rupture, he'd know. I'm thinking his rip is in the muscle belly and not the tendon. If it's a muscle tear, they can not successfully repair it, if it's tendon to tendon or tendon to bone, it can be fixed under the knife.

He really needs an MRI within the next week. His odds for a positive outcome if surgury is opted for are best within the first month. And the bruising, I didn't have anthing for the first 3 days.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Can he still train legs and back while he heals up?.



if you have a safety squat bar sure. He can leg press. Maybe deadlift but that depends on the extent of the injury and how he deadlifts.


----------



## snake (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's what a complete tendon rupture looks like. The whip-stitching is used to draw the tendon back to a "Button" that is drilled into you humerus. My doctor was nice enough to provide me with some pictures. The dark hole on the upper left is where the tendon should be.


----------

